# Problema con la Tarjeta de red(SOLUCIONADO)

## pedraku

Hola despues de instalar gentoo y arrancar por primera vez me di cuenta que no tenia conexion 

configure la red siguiendo el manual pero no me funciona la tarjeta de red, he mirado muchos comentarios 

y he realizado muchas pruebas pero no he conseguido hacer que funcione seguidamente voy a poner los datos y pasos que he hecho:

```
  pedraku #: lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Host Bridge (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 USB 1.1 Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 USB 2.0 Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

```

```
pedraku # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              11262794  40 

forcedeth              47403  0 
```

```
pedraku # ls /lib/modules/3.12.13-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/nvidia/

forcedeth.ko
```

```
pedraku # modprobe forcedeth.ko

modprobe: FATAL: Module forcedeth.ko not found.
```

```
pedraku # dmesg 

[    0.363365] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.

[    0.363992] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 23

[    0.364223] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.886489] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:25:22:08:06:37

[    0.886929] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt lnktim msi desc-v3
```

```
#lspci -kvm 

Device:   00:07.0

Class:   Bridge

Vendor:   NVIDIA Corporation

Device:   MCP61 Ethernet

SVendor:   ASRock Incorporation

SDevice:   939NF6G-VSTA Board

Rev:   a2

Driver:   forcedeth

Module:   forcedeth
```

```
pedraku # /etc/init.d/net.enp0s7 start

 * WARNING: net.enp0s7 is already starting
```

Y la configuracion del kernel creo que esta bien:

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

[*] Network device support  --->

[*]   Ethernet driver support  ---> 

[*]   NVIDIA devices                                                                                                               

<M>     nForce Ethernet support   

```

He estado mirando y leyendo y no he conseguido nada incluso he hecho mrproper y he vuelto a compilar el kernel y tampoco   :Confused: Last edited by pedraku on Wed May 28, 2014 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *pedraku wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> pedraku # modprobe forcedeth.ko
> 
> ...

 Esto no es correcto. Haz 

```
#(root) modprobe forcedeth
```

¿Que ip tiene la tarjeta de red? 

```
ifconfig -a
```

¿Tienes un cliente dhcp instalado? 

```
emerge -pv dhcpcd
```

----------

## Stolz

Prueba con "modprobe -v forcedeth", sin el ".ko". Si es el módulo correcto para tu tarjeta de red al hacer "ifconfig -a" debería aparecer. fíjate bien en el nombre con el que aparece y configura con dicho nombre /etc/conf.d/net.

En mi caso mi tarjeta se llama enp7s0 por lo que la configuración para IP estática de /etc/conf.d/net luce así:

```
config_enp7s0="192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_enp7s0="default gw 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_enp7s0="62.42.63.52 62.42.230.24 8.8.8.8"
```

Crea en /etc/init.d un enlace a eth0.lo pero con el nuevo nombre

```
cd /etc/init.d/

ln -s net.lo net.enp7s0 
```

Una vez creado el fichero /etc/conf.d/ y en /etc/init.d/ para que los cambios tengan efecto ejecuta:

```
/etc/init.d/net.enp7s0 zap

/etc/init.d/net.enp7s0 restart
```

----------

## pedraku

me sigue sin funcionar he probado lo que me habeis dicho y no funciona 

quilosaq si tengo un dhcpcd instalado pero como siempre configuro la red en ip estatica no lo uso.

```
#ifconfig -a 

enp0s7: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:25:22:08:06:37  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

Y asi esta mi configuracion 

```
# nano /etc/conf.d/net

config_enp0s7="192.168.1.32 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_enp0s7="default gw 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_enp0s7="192.168.1.1 8.8.8.8"
```

y el resolv.conf

```
 # nano /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface enp0s7

nameserver 192.168.1.1

nameserver 8.8.8.8

nameserver 8.8.4.4

```

----------

## Stolz

Por lo que se ve ahí no tienes IP asignada. Prueba lo siguiente

```
ifconfig enp0s7 down

ifconfig enp0s7 192.168.1.32

route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

Tras ejecutar eso eso dinos la salida de estos comandos

```
ifconfig enp0s7 

route -n

ping -c 1 192.168.1.1

ping -c 1 8.8.8.8

tail /var/log/messages
```

Por cierto ¿qué es sit0? ¿otra tarjeta?¿la usas? y una cosa más ¿estas seguro de que tienes un servidor DNS funcionando en 192.168.1.1? y aunque parezca obvio... ¿estás seguro de que ningún otro ordenador usa la IP 192.168.1.32? y por último, la dirección de broadcast ¿no debería ser 192.168.1.255 en vez de 192.168.0.255?

----------

## pedraku

Stolz despues de hacer lo que me has dicho si tengo conexion 

```
ifconfig enp0s7 down 

ifconfig enp0s7 192.168.1.32 

route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

Pero al reiniciar vuelvo a estar sin conexion 

Aqui estan las salidas 

```
# ifconfig enp0s7

enp0s7: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.32  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::225:22ff:fe08:637  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:25:22:08:06:37  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3  bytes 226 (226.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 8  bytes 648 (648.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Si tenias razon la direccion broadcast la apunte mal 

```
 # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 enp0s7

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 enp0s7

```

```
# ping -c 1 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=254 time=0.681 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.681/0.681/0.681/0.000 ms

```

```
 # ping -c 1 8.8.8.8

PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=71.3 ms

--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 71.344/71.344/71.344/0.000 ms

```

```
# tail /var/log/messages

May 26 14:16:10 pedraku-gentoo kernel: [  208.062672] usb 2-3: adding 2-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

May 26 14:16:10 pedraku-gentoo kernel: [  208.062712] usbhid 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

May 26 14:16:10 pedraku-gentoo kernel: [  208.062714] usbhid 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

May 26 14:16:10 pedraku-gentoo kernel: [  208.069983] input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0/input/input8

May 26 14:16:10 pedraku-gentoo kernel: [  208.070120] hid-generic 0003:093A:2510.0004: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3/input0

May 26 14:16:10 pedraku-gentoo kernel: [  208.070159] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 9 chg 0000 evt 0008

May 26 14:17:04 pedraku-gentoo shutdown[1282]: shutting down for system reboot

May 26 14:17:04 pedraku-gentoo init: Switching to runlevel: 6

May 26 14:17:04 pedraku-gentoo su[1205]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

May 26 14:17:05 pedraku-gentoo syslog-ng[881]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='3.4.7'

```

Respondiendo a tus preguntas sit0 no tengo ni idea de que es tengo otra distribucion linux en este mismo ordenador y nunca la habia visto

Lo del servidor dns la verdad que lo puse asi porque segui el manual y vi que estaba asi siempre he usado las dns de google pero de esta manera, nameserver 8.8.8.8 y 8.8.4.4 y ya esta 

La ip es de este ordenador no la usa ningun otro de hecho como ya he dicho tengo otra distribucion y uso esta.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
rc-status default
```

?

----------

## opotonil

Si estas usando systemd no tengo ni idea... ni de si se usan los mismos ficheros de configuración que con openrc o tienes que usar una "unit".

De todas formas ¿puede ser que te hayas olvidado de crear el enlace simbólico de net.lo a net.enp0s7?

Salu2.

----------

## pedraku

Hola quilosaq esto es lo que sale:

```
 # rc-status default

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

Runlevel: default

 syslog-ng                                                         [  stopped  ]

 cronie                                                            [  stopped  ]

 net.enp0s7                                                        [  stopped  ]

 netmount                                                          [  stopped  ]

 local                                                             [  stopped  ]

```

----------

## Stolz

pedraku, ¿qué sistema de arranque estás usando? 

Porque si estás usando openrc algo está seriamente mal porque muchos servicios aparecen como detenidos. Todas las instrucciones anteriores son asumiendo que estás usando openrc. Tiene pinta de que estás usando systemd. En dicho caso consulta https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

----------

## quilosaq

@pedraku:

Si estás usando openrc (y si no también) añade net.enp0s7 a default: 

```
#(root) rc-config add net.enp0s7 default
```

Ten en cuenta que el tener instalado openrc no significa que lo estes usando.

----------

## pedraku

Stolz estoy usando systemd cuando instale gentoo segui esa guia pero ahora recuerdo

que haciendo chroot no me dejaba hacer algunas acciones voy a repasar otra vez a ver si 

me deje algo sin configurar.

quilosaq ya lo tengo añadido a default.

----------

## pedraku

Hola de nuevo, he repasado el manual de systemd y he seguido estos pasos 

primero he listado los servicios para ver cuales estaban funcionando  

```
# systemctl list-unit-files

accounts-daemon.service                     disabled

acpid.service                               disabled

autovt@.service                             disabled

canberra-system-bootup.service              disabled

canberra-system-shutdown-reboot.service     disabled

canberra-system-shutdown.service            disabled

console-getty.service                       disabled

console-shell.service                       disabled

cronie.service                              disabled

debug-shell.service                         disabled

dhcpcd.service                              disabled

gpm.service                                 disabled

ModemManager.service                        disabled

NetworkManager-wait-online.service          disabled

NetworkManager.service                      disabled 

nmbd.service                                disabled

rsyncd.service                              disabled

smbd.service                                disabled

sshd.service                                disabled

syslog-ng.service                           disabled

systemd-readahead-collect.service           disabled

systemd-readahead-drop.service              disabled

systemd-readahead-replay.service            disabled

upower.service                              disabled

winbindd.service                            disabled

wpa_supplicant.service                      disabled

wpa_supplicant@.service                     disabled

acpid.socket                                disabled

smbd.socket                                 disabled

sshd.socket                                 disabled

ctrl-alt-del.target                         disabled

default.target                              disabled

graphical.target                            disabled

halt.target                                 disabled

kexec.target                                disabled

multi-user.target                           disabled

systemd-readahead-collect.service           disabled

systemd-readahead-drop.service              disabled

systemd-readahead-replay.service            disabled

upower.service                              disabled

winbindd.service                            disabled

wpa_supplicant.service                      disabled

wpa_supplicant@.service                     disabled

acpid.socket                                disabled

smbd.socket                                 disabled

sshd.socket                                 disabled

ctrl-alt-del.target                         disabled

default.target                              disabled

graphical.target                            disabled

halt.target                                 disabled

ctrl-alt-del.target                         disabled

default.target                              disabled

graphical.target                            disabled

halt.target                                 disabled

kexec.target                                disabled

multi-user.target                           disabled

poweroff.target                             disabled

reboot.target                               disabled

```

(Hay muchos mas pero solo pongo los que tengo deshabilitados lo que  no se si es necesario habilitarlos a todos.)

He visto que NetworkManager.service estaba deshabilitado y lo he habilitado 

```
 # systemctl enable NetworkManager.service
```

Despues he agregado el modulo forcedeth al archivo que he creado:

```
 # nano /etc/modules-load.d/ethernet.conf

forcedeth
```

Despues he reiniciado y he configurado la red desde el menu de configuracion de gnome

poniendo mi ip la puerta de enlace y la mascara y las dns de google y ya funciona de nuevo la conexion.!!!   :Smile: 

Gracias a todos por la ayuda sin vosotros no lo hubiera conseguido.

----------

## luenqp

Hola a todos, tengo el mismo problema pero con los pasos explicados aqui no he podido resolverlo,

cuando pongo el livecd si me lo reconoce como enp9s0,

pero cuando inicio gentoo, y ejecuto ifconfig solo me sale

#ifconfig

lo

sit0

he marcado los modulos para mi tajeta con (M) todos los q dicen Atheros 

en windows im tarjeta sale como 

Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controler 

hago:

#modprobe atl1c

 y todo lo explicado en los pasos q comentan no lo gro solucionar q me reconozca la tarjeta de red es decir no me reconoce el enp9s0,

ya voy mucho tiempo sin reslverlo, ayudenme porfa

----------

## petterux

Buenas tardes gente, tenía el mismo problema, actualmente usando debian 7.6, lo resolví de la siguiente manera, y leyendo lo que colocó amigo quilosaq funcionó, pero hay que modificar el archivo rc.local para agregar el comando modprobe forcedeth de la siguiente manera y como root hagan esto.

modprobe forcedeth

una vez que ejecuten ese comado agregan eso al rc.local así

nano /etc/rc.local

utilizan su editor de preferencia, en este caso yo usé el nano y al final de ese archivo y antes de la línea exit 0 escriben el comando ejecutado anteriormente, un ejemplo del archivo sería este.

#!/bin/sh -e

#

# rc.local

#

# This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.

# Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other

# value on error.

#

# In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution

# bits.

#

# By default this script does nothing.

modprobe forcedeth

exit 0

espero les funcione, por lo menos a mi si, saludos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Tengo una maquina con la misma tarjeta de red y lo solucione cuando coloque el dhcpcd en inicio "rc-update add dhcpcd boot" asi monta el modulo al inicio automáticamente y la net.enp0s7 se inicia sin problemas.

Mi única pega es el panel de lxde que no la reconoce como enp0s7 sino como eth0, por lo que debo indicarlo cada vez que inicio el sistema, pero eso ya no es mal de morir ja ja ja ja ja.

PD:

Resolvi lo del enp0s7 y volvi a dar con la antigua eth0, esto hasta que todos los componentes de mi gentoo esten ajustados a la nueva norma para los nombres de tarjetas de red, y se consigue segun este post Click Aquí para ver el post donde se crea el archivo vacio /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules y asi se aplica la vieja regla en vez de la nueva manteniendo eth0 en vez de enp0s7.   :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

----------

